# blue screen on every start up



## jackmt (Jun 23, 2009)

on every start up the blue screen appears telling me to re sit graphics card, the computer restarts and starts up
iv updated graphics, re installed hundreds of times. the graphics card also works in another computer.

error problem details:
Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	2057

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	116
BCP1:	FFFFFA80073CE010
BCP2:	FFFFFA60022EFCB0
BCP3:	0000000000000000
BCP4:	0000000000000002
OS Version:	6_0_6001
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini091909-01.dmp
C:\Users\Jack\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-31434-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Jack\AppData\Local\Temp\WER8777.tmp.version.txt

specs:
alphadog 8800gt
4 gig of ram
dual core e8400
real power m620w
vista 64bit


----------



## jackmt (Jun 23, 2009)

theres one


----------



## jackmt (Jun 23, 2009)

sorry to keep postin on this but ran one of those bluescreen tests 
and got these results


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Thanks for the attachments; however, I would like additional system info. Please follow these instructions - skip step #4 as you already ran PERFMON - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

Zip up the output files and attach to your next post.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2


----------



## jackmt (Jun 23, 2009)

the TSF compressed file is 4mb, shall i split the folder up into three different folders.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

YES - take out the largest file(s) & make additional directories. Then zip up the three seperately. You can attach two 1.96 MB zip files to a single post. If you need more, attach to 2,3,4 posts.


----------



## jackmt (Jun 23, 2009)

ok here they are


----------



## jackmt (Jun 23, 2009)

and the final one


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

100 BSODs since June 14, 2009 sound right ..?

103 total going back to April 2009.

I'm running 60 dumps now. So far I see NVIDIA, NVIDIA, NVIDIA......

`


----------



## jackmt (Jun 23, 2009)

yep thats correct
it crashes on every start up, but then automatically restarts and everything is fine.
gaming is out the window because it crashes when i close the game

iv tryed re-sitting graphics card, re installing, rolling back, downloading latest drivers


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

When did you install Daemon Tools...?


----------



## jackmt (Jun 23, 2009)

lol uh oh 

erm wouldnt know exactly, but would be early this year. 
i dont need it though


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

How about the device this driver belongs to - 


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]RT61.sys     Thu Jun 30 09:22:54 [COLOR=Red]2005[/COLOR] (42C41C5E)[/FONT]
```
Appears to be a Realtek driver - maybe NIC. The driver must be updated or the device removed.

What do you use for Internet connection?

Run DxDiag report - save as text file -
START | *dxdiag* | "Save as text.." (bottom-center of screen)

Zip up & attach.

You can check the Reliability Monitor for program install info -
START | *perfmon /rel*

jcgriff2

.

*EDIT: * Please remove Daemon Tools - -- no assistance required to cause BSODs.
`


----------



## jackmt (Jun 23, 2009)

reliability monitor shows that the first time the OS stopped working was the 14/06/2009 which sounds a bout the time it started to go wrong, looking at the stuff i installed before tht time-
Microsoft office software 2007- obviously not tht
but there were numerous security updates and update rollups on the 11/06

dont know if that means anything

couldnt find the daemon tools uninstaller, no trace of the programme anywhere


----------



## jackmt (Jun 23, 2009)

tryed looking for the right realtek driver but am unsure which to download


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The Daemon driver *sptd.sys* is alive & well and in kernel mode. Let's check on it. Please bring up an elevated and/DOS prompt -
START | *cmd.exe* | RIGHT-click on cmd.exe | "run as admin" - then paste - 


```
reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Sptd" > "%temp%\1" & start notepad "%temp%\1"
```
A notepad will open . Paste the output into your next post.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jackmt (Jun 23, 2009)

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Sptd
Type REG_DWORD 0x1
Start REG_DWORD 0x0
ErrorControl REG_DWORD 0x1
ImagePath REG_EXPAND_SZ System32\Drivers\sptd.sys
DisplayName REG_SZ sptd
Group REG_SZ Boot Bus Extender
Tag REG_DWORD 0x3

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Sptd\Cfg
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Sptd\Enum


i think it worked :s


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The Realtek driver --- can you give me a link to the page you were looking at ?

The audio was another issue that I noticed in the dumps. You apparently are using some kind of USB audio device....?

```
-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (2- USB Audio CODEC )
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: USB\VID_08BB&PID_2902&REV_0100&MI_00
        Manufacturer ID: 65535
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: USBAUDIO.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.6001.18000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 1/21/2008 03:47:04, 98816 bytes
```
The driver above - *usbaudio.sys* is a Microsoft SP1 driver. The one below *RTKVHD64.sys* = Realtek and is used for the MIC as well.



```
Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1458E601&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5793 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 2/17/2009 09:52:58, 1711008 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
```
`

I know the Realtek driver is HD audio as I have the same on a Windows 7 system here. You appear to be missing drivers specific to the USB devices.

Do you recall drivers for the USB devices?

jcgriff2

`


----------



## jackmt (Jun 23, 2009)

well basically ive got an external usb sound card.. which i run two studio monitors from. 
but iv only been using that for past few weeks. i can if neccessariy find drivers for the device though if it helps

im not using the realtek soundcard.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The NIC driver that needs to be updated is not Realtek, rahter it is Ralink.

See if the driver is here for your device - 

http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=1

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jackmt (Jun 23, 2009)

rite downloaded and installed realtek drivers specific for my motherboard from here

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/...2629&ost=windows+vista+x64+(64-bit)#anchor_os


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

For the USB wifi device ?


----------



## jackmt (Jun 23, 2009)

o sorry the usb wifi defice is my keyboard and mouse

iv got two usb devices
speaker external sound card (which there is no driver for vista 64 bit)
and keyboard and mouse (logitech, which the drivers all up to date)

i updated the drivers for realtek which is my soundcard built into the motherboard

have i confused the matter lol?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Which are you trying to use? The USB sound card or the onboard?


----------



## jackmt (Jun 23, 2009)

im using the usb sound card, i have had no problems with this device or anythin related to this though


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
L8042Kbd.sys Tue Jan 23 15:42:37 2007 (45B69D6D)
LHidFilt.Sys Tue Jan 23 15:41:13 2007 (45B69D19)[/FONT]
```
Those are the drivers for the USB mouse & keyboard. I would hope there are more recent drivers available - your's are 2.5 yrs old.

Please answer the questions that *InfalliblexOne* asked re: audio.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jackmt (Jun 23, 2009)

thats weird, i downloaded the latest drivers for the keyboard and mouse logitech about a week ago... and just checked now and it says all software/drivers up to date.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

jackmt said:


> sorry to keep postin on this but ran one of those bluescreen tests
> and got these results



The is from your attachment of the "BlueScreen Test"

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
==================================================
Dump File         : Mini091909-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 19/09/2009 10:26:05
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`073ce010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`022efcb0
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini091809-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 18/09/2009 17:13:59
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`0750e010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`024eecb0
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini091709-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 17/09/2009 18:17:05
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`074da4e0
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`022e3cb0
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini091609-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 16/09/2009 17:59:17
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`07520010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`022edcb0
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini091509-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 15/09/2009 17:49:50
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`0741e010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`022edcb0
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini091409-02.dmp
Crash Time        : 14/09/2009 17:38:37
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`073ce010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`022e4cb0
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini091409-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 14/09/2009 06:47:39
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`0752d010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`022e6cb0
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini091309-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 13/09/2009 10:19:04
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`0755e010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`022e3140
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini091209-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 12/09/2009 12:03:54
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`07561010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`022e6140
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini091109-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 11/09/2009 14:09:21
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`075344e0
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`022f0140
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini091009-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 10/09/2009 17:53:29
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`0741c010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`022e2140
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini090909-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 09/09/2009 17:31:04
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`07380010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`022ed140
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini090809-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 08/09/2009 17:48:41
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`073c5010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`022ee140
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini090709-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 07/09/2009 18:04:38
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`073a5010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`022eb140
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini090609-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 06/09/2009 20:22:38
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`0732d010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`022ee140
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini090309-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 03/09/2009 17:07:28
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`07497010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`022f0140
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini090209-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 02/09/2009 18:20:03
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`07495010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`022ea140
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini090109-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 01/09/2009 17:50:09
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`07489010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`022e5140
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini083109-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 31/08/2009 11:15:59
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`0744c010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`022ed140
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini082909-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 29/08/2009 11:24:48
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`07341010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`022e2140
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini082809-03.dmp
Crash Time        : 28/08/2009 22:10:13
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`074ac010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`022e5140
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini082809-02.dmp
Crash Time        : 28/08/2009 22:05:58
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`074884e0
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`022e1140
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini082809-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 28/08/2009 16:53:38
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`074e74e0
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`022ea140
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini082709-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 27/08/2009 17:51:06
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`0748d010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`022e9140
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini082609-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 26/08/2009 17:20:40
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`07375010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`022e4140
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini082509-02.dmp
Crash Time        : 25/08/2009 21:30:45
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`073ee010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`022e4140
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini082509-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 25/08/2009 18:17:34
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`073c6010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`022ec140
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini082409-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 24/08/2009 15:34:38
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`0741a010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`022e5140
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini081909-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 19/08/2009 07:49:38
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`07419010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`022ed140
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini081809-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 18/08/2009 18:34:22
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`0741b010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`022e4140
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini081709-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 17/08/2009 17:35:13
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`07364010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`022e6140
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini081609-02.dmp
Crash Time        : 16/08/2009 18:34:33
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`072b5010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`024e2140
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini081609-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 16/08/2009 14:36:51
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`070d94e0
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`0221ef30
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini072809-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 28/07/2009 17:11:32
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`077d6010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`02421f30
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini072709-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 27/07/2009 17:16:00
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`07615010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`0221df30
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini072609-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 26/07/2009 10:57:58
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`07741010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`0221df30
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini072509-02.dmp
Crash Time        : 25/07/2009 13:59:24
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`075d0010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`02217f30
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini072509-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 25/07/2009 11:09:20
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`072f7010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`02214f30
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini072409-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 24/07/2009 17:17:36
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`074b1010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`02418f30
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini072309-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 23/07/2009 17:16:21
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`075e7010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`02212f30
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini072209-02.dmp
Crash Time        : 22/07/2009 17:27:17
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`07503010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`0221ff30
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini072209-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 22/07/2009 07:11:03
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`075ac4e0
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`0221bf30
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini072109-02.dmp
Crash Time        : 21/07/2009 17:29:13
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`075ab010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`02215f30
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini072109-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 21/07/2009 06:42:33
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`073e6010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`0221ff30
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini072009-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 20/07/2009 18:12:26
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`074d8010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`0221df30
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini071909-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 19/07/2009 11:53:28
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`074f5010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`02218f30
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini071809-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 18/07/2009 12:55:07
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`07500010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`0221ff30
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini071709-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 17/07/2009 17:48:03
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`072cd010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`02219f30
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini071609-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 16/07/2009 18:17:41
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`07623010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`02215f30
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : Mini071509-02.dmp
Crash Time        : 15/07/2009 19:44:15
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000[color=blue]116[/color]
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`075c7010
Parameter 2       : fffffa60`0221ff30
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]
Caused By Address : [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]+5a398
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
==================================================

[/FONT]
```



What is the "BlueScreen" program that you are speaking of? I ask because it gave you 103 wrong answers as to the cause of the crashes. 

The bugcheck on all 103 BSODs dating back to April 2009 - *0x116* - 

```
[font=lucida console]  
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80073ce010, fffffa60022efcb0, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e0cb0 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa800750e010, fffffa60024eecb0, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e0cb0 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80074da4e0, fffffa60022e3cb0, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e0cb0 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8007520010, fffffa60022edcb0, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e0cb0 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa800741e010, fffffa60022edcb0, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e0cb0 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80073ce010, fffffa60022e4cb0, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e0cb0 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa800752d010, fffffa60022e6cb0, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e0cb0 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa800755e010, fffffa60022e3140, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e1140 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8007561010, fffffa60022e6140, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e1140 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80075344e0, fffffa60022f0140, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e1140 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa800741c010, fffffa60022e2140, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e1140 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8007380010, fffffa60022ed140, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e1140 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80073c5010, fffffa60022ee140, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e1140 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80073a5010, fffffa60022eb140, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e1140 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa800732d010, fffffa60022ee140, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e1140 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8007497010, fffffa60022f0140, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e1140 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8007495010, fffffa60022ea140, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e1140 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8007489010, fffffa60022e5140, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e1140 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa800744c010, fffffa60022ed140, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e1140 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8007341010, fffffa60022e2140, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e1140 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80074ac010, fffffa60022e5140, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e1140 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80074884e0, fffffa60022e1140, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e1140 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80074e74e0, fffffa60022ea140, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e1140 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa800748d010, fffffa60022e9140, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e1140 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8007375010, fffffa60022e4140, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e1140 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80073ee010, fffffa60022e4140, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e1140 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80073c6010, fffffa60022ec140, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e1140 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa800741a010, fffffa60022e5140, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e1140 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8007419010, fffffa60022ed140, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e1140 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa800741b010, fffffa60022e4140, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e1140 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8007364010, fffffa60022e6140, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e1140 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80072b5010, fffffa60024e2140, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e1140 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80070d94e0, fffffa600221ef30, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+12f30 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80077d6010, fffffa6002421f30, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+12f30 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8007615010, fffffa600221df30, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+12f30 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8007741010, fffffa600221df30, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+12f30 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80075d0010, fffffa6002217f30, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+12f30 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80072f7010, fffffa6002214f30, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+12f30 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80074b1010, fffffa6002418f30, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+12f30 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80075e7010, fffffa6002212f30, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+12f30 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8007503010, fffffa600221ff30, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+12f30 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80075ac4e0, fffffa600221bf30, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+12f30 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80075ab010, fffffa6002215f30, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+12f30 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80073e6010, fffffa600221ff30, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+12f30 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80074d8010, fffffa600221df30, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+12f30 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80074f5010, fffffa6002218f30, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+12f30 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8007500010, fffffa600221ff30, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+12f30 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80072cd010, fffffa6002219f30, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+12f30 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8007623010, fffffa6002215f30, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+12f30 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80075c7010, fffffa600221ff30, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+12f30 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa800730d010, fffffa6002212f30, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+12f30 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8007459010, fffffa6002213f30, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+12f30 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8007460010, fffffa6002220f30, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+12f30 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8007450010, fffffa6002220f30, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+12f30 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80074e8010, fffffa6002217f30, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+12f30 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80074f72c0, fffffa600221cf30, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+12f30 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80073514e0, fffffa600221ff30, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+12f30 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80075224e0, fffffa600221bf30, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+12f30 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80074e6010, fffffa600241ef30, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+12f30 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80075ef010, fffffa600221bf30, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+12f30 )

[B]by jcgriff2[/B]

[/font]
```

`

That would be NVIDIA failing up there. All of the ouput from the 'bluescreen program named the the DirectX Graphics Kernel as the culprit. It is in the ball park, but more so like "close, but no cigar" - 2nd place. 


I just saw your post on the audio - that it is not x64 compatible. Is the video --?

jcgriff2

.





```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [D:\!!_Kernel_Dumps\jackmt_Vista_09-19-09__jcgriff2__\!_Kernel\Mini091909-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02014000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`021d9db0
Debug session time: Sat Sep 19 02:24:35.695 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:34.476
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
............................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 116, {fffffa80073ce010, fffffa60022efcb0, 0, 2}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e0cb0 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE (116)
Attempt to reset the display driver and recover from timeout failed.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa80073ce010, Optional pointer to internal TDR recovery context (TDR_RECOVERY_CONTEXT).
Arg2: fffffa60022efcb0, The pointer into responsible device driver module (e.g. owner tag).
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Optional error code (NTSTATUS) of the last failed operation.
Arg4: 0000000000000002, Optional internal context dependent data.

Debugging Details:
------------------


FAULTING_IP: 
nvlddmkm+e0cb0
fffffa60`022efcb0 ??              ???

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`0058ea08 fffffa60`02d34398 : 00000000`00000116 fffffa80`073ce010 fffffa60`022efcb0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`0058ea10 fffffa60`02d341cb : fffffa60`022efcb0 fffffa80`073ce010 fffffa80`06164010 fffffa80`073ce010 : dxgkrnl!TdrBugcheckOnTimeout+0xec
fffffa60`0058ea50 fffffa60`02ceed8a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06164010 00000000`000007ff : dxgkrnl!TdrIsRecoveryRequired+0x16f
fffffa60`0058ea90 fffffa60`02daf2a3 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000002 : dxgkrnl!VidSchiReportHwHang+0x312
fffffa60`0058eb40 fffffa60`02dadea5 : fffffa80`06164010 fffffa80`00000000 00000000`000007ff fffffa80`06164010 : dxgkrnl!VidSchiCheckHwProgress+0x7b
fffffa60`0058eb70 fffffa60`02cf30f8 : ffffffff`ff676980 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!VidSchiWaitForSchedulerEvents+0x199
fffffa60`0058ebf0 fffffa60`02dadcc5 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`0000000f 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`06164010 : dxgkrnl!VidSchiScheduleCommandToRun+0x398
fffffa60`0058ed10 fffff800`0228cfd3 : fffffa80`0612cbb0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06113b30 00000000`00000001 : dxgkrnl!VidSchiWorkerThread+0x95
fffffa60`0058ed50 fffff800`020a2816 : fffff800`02188680 fffffa80`0612cbb0 fffff800`0218db80 00000000`00000001 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x57
fffffa60`0058ed80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  .bugcheck ; kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nvlddmkm+e0cb0
fffffa60`022efcb0 ??              ???

SYMBOL_NAME:  nvlddmkm+e0cb0

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nvlddmkm

IMAGE_NAME:  nvlddmkm.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a891906

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> lmvm nvlddmkm
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`0220f000 fffffa60`02cd7680   nvlddmkm T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: nvlddmkm.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys
    Image name: nvlddmkm.sys
    Timestamp:        Mon Aug 17 01:47:02 2009 (4A891906)
    CheckSum:         00ACC9E4
    ImageSize:        00AC8680
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
0: kd> lmvm nvlddmkm
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`0220f000 fffffa60`02cd7680   nvlddmkm T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: nvlddmkm.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys
    Image name: nvlddmkm.sys
    Timestamp:        Mon Aug 17 01:47:02 2009 (4A891906)
    CheckSum:         00ACC9E4
    ImageSize:        00AC8680
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
0: kd> kv
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffffa60`0058ea08 fffffa60`02d34398 : 00000000`00000116 fffffa80`073ce010 fffffa60`022efcb0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`0058ea10 fffffa60`02d341cb : fffffa60`022efcb0 fffffa80`073ce010 fffffa80`06164010 fffffa80`073ce010 : dxgkrnl!TdrBugcheckOnTimeout+0xec
fffffa60`0058ea50 fffffa60`02ceed8a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06164010 00000000`000007ff : dxgkrnl!TdrIsRecoveryRequired+0x16f
fffffa60`0058ea90 fffffa60`02daf2a3 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000002 : dxgkrnl!VidSchiReportHwHang+0x312
fffffa60`0058eb40 fffffa60`02dadea5 : fffffa80`06164010 fffffa80`00000000 00000000`000007ff fffffa80`06164010 : dxgkrnl!VidSchiCheckHwProgress+0x7b
fffffa60`0058eb70 fffffa60`02cf30f8 : ffffffff`ff676980 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!VidSchiWaitForSchedulerEvents+0x199
fffffa60`0058ebf0 fffffa60`02dadcc5 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`0000000f 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`06164010 : dxgkrnl!VidSchiScheduleCommandToRun+0x398
fffffa60`0058ed10 fffff800`0228cfd3 : fffffa80`0612cbb0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06113b30 00000000`00000001 : dxgkrnl!VidSchiWorkerThread+0x95
fffffa60`0058ed50 fffff800`020a2816 : fffff800`02188680 fffffa80`0612cbb0 fffff800`0218db80 00000000`00000001 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x57
fffffa60`0058ed80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16
0: kd> r
rax=fffffa8006387840 rbx=fffffa80073ce010 rcx=0000000000000116
rdx=fffffa80073ce010 rsi=0000000000000002 rdi=fffffa8007657000
rip=fffff80002068650 rsp=fffffa600058ea08 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffffa60022efcb0  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffffffffff45180
r11=00000000000007ff r12=fffffa8006164b90 r13=0000000000000001
r14=0000000000000000 r15=fffffa80061647d8
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02068650 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffffa60`0058ea10=0000000000000116
0: kd> lmnt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`02014000 fffff800`0252c000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 02 18:20:17 2009 (49AC93E1)
fffff800`0252c000 fffff800`02572000   hal      hal.dll      Fri Jan 18 23:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff960`000b0000 fffff960`00361000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`004f0000 fffff960`004fa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`006e0000 fffff960`006f1000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`00600000 fffffa60`0060c000   serenum  serenum.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`0060c000 fffffa60`00616000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`00616000 fffffa60`00643000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Fri Jan 18 23:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`00643000 fffffa60`00657000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`00657000 fffffa60`006b4000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`006b4000 fffffa60`00766000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Feb 21 21:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`00766000 fffffa60`007ac000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`007ac000 fffffa60`00800000   RT61     RT61.sys     Thu Jun 30 09:22:54 2005 (42C41C5E)
fffffa60`0080a000 fffffa60`008e4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jan 18 22:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e4000 fffffa60`008f2000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008f2000 fffffa60`00907000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`00907000 fffffa60`0091b000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`0091b000 fffffa60`00981000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`00981000 fffffa60`00988000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:38:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`00988000 fffffa60`00998000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00998000 fffffa60`009ab000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009ab000 fffffa60`009b3000   atapi    atapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`009b3000 fffffa60`009d7000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`009d7000 fffffa60`009eb000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`009eb000 fffffa60`009f6380   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Fri Feb 02 13:24:22 2007 (45C3AC06)
fffffa60`00a04000 fffffa60`00b38000   sptd     sptd.sys     Wed Mar 05 16:34:27 2008 (47CF3C13)
fffffa60`00b38000 fffffa60`00b41000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`00b41000 fffffa60`00b6f000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00b6f000 fffffa60`00b9f000   pci      pci.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00b9f000 fffffa60`00bf5000   acpi     acpi.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`00bf5000 fffffa60`00bff000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`00c01000 fffffa60`00c86000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`00c86000 fffffa60`00cd6000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`00cd6000 fffffa60`00d2e000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00d2e000 fffffa60`00d41000   intelppm intelppm.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`00d41000 fffffa60`00d87000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`00d87000 fffffa60`00da3000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`00da3000 fffffa60`00dcc000   Rtlh64   Rtlh64.sys   Fri Jan 25 00:46:50 2008 (4799A1FA)
fffffa60`00dcc000 fffffa60`00dd9000   fdc      fdc.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`00dd9000 fffffa60`00df6000   serial   serial.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:41 2008 (47919899)
fffffa60`00e03000 fffffa60`00fc6000   ndis     ndis.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00fc6000 fffffa60`00fd0000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`00fea000 fffffa60`00ff6000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`00ff6000 fffffa60`00fff000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`01000000 fffffa60`01173000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Aug 14 08:13:02 2009 (4A857EFE)
fffffa60`01173000 fffffa60`0119f000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`0119f000 fffffa60`011cb000   ecache   ecache.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`011cb000 fffffa60`011f7000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`01206000 fffffa60`0138a000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`0138a000 fffffa60`013ce000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`013ce000 fffffa60`013d6000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 17:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`013d6000 fffffa60`013e8000   mup      mup.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`013e8000 fffffa60`013fc000   disk     disk.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`02200000 fffffa60`0220d000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 05:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffffa60`0220f000 fffffa60`02cd7680   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Mon Aug 17 01:47:02 2009 (4A891906)
fffffa60`02cd8000 fffffa60`02cd9180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Mon Aug 17 01:25:07 2009 (4A8913E3)
fffffa60`02cda000 fffffa60`02db9000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 18:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`02db9000 fffffa60`02dc8000   watchdog watchdog.sys Fri Jan 18 22:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`02dc8000 fffffa60`02dd4000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`02dd4000 fffffa60`02de5000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`02de5000 fffffa60`02df8000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 15:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`02e00000 fffffa60`02e0e000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`02e0e000 fffffa60`02e1a000   mouclass mouclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`02e1a000 fffffa60`02e1b480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`02e1c000 fffffa60`02e50000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Jan 18 22:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`02e50000 fffffa60`02e5b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`02e5b000 fffffa60`02e6b000   umbus    umbus.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`02e6b000 fffffa60`02eb2000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`02eb2000 fffffa60`02ebd000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`02ebd000 fffffa60`02ed1000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`02ed1000 fffffa60`02ef4000   drmk     drmk.sys     Fri Jan 18 23:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`02ef4000 fffffa60`02efbb80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`02f12000 fffffa60`02f20000   vga      vga.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`02f20000 fffffa60`02f45000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`02f45000 fffffa60`02f4e000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`02f4e000 fffffa60`02f59000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`02f59000 fffffa60`02f6a000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`02f6a000 fffffa60`02f73000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`02f73000 fffffa60`02f90000   tdx      tdx.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`02f90000 fffffa60`02fd4000   netbt    netbt.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`02fd4000 fffffa60`02fef000   smb      smb.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`03006000 fffffa60`03022000   parport  parport.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`03022000 fffffa60`03099000   alf56a58 alf56a58.SYS Fri Jan 04 05:57:15 2008 (477E3B3B)
fffffa60`03099000 fffffa60`030d1000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`030d1000 fffffa60`0312e000   storport storport.sys Fri Jan 18 22:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`0312e000 fffffa60`0313b000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Fri Jan 18 22:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`0313b000 fffffa60`0315e000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`0315e000 fffffa60`0316a000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`0316a000 fffffa60`0319b000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`0319b000 fffffa60`031ab000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`031ab000 fffffa60`031c9000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`031c9000 fffffa60`031e1000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`031e1000 fffffa60`031f3000   termdd   termdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`03e07000 fffffa60`03e55000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`03e55000 fffffa60`03e61000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`03e61000 fffffa60`03e7e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`03e7e000 fffffa60`03e9a000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`03e9a000 fffffa60`03e9be00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Fri Jan 18 22:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`03e9c000 fffffa60`03ea5000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`03ea5000 fffffa60`03eb7000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`03eb7000 fffffa60`03eca000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 09:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffffa60`03eca000 fffffa60`03ed4000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`03ed4000 fffffa60`03edf000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`03edf000 fffffa60`03ef3000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 09:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffffa60`03ef3000 fffffa60`03f01000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`03f01000 fffffa60`03f0d000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:54 2008 (479198A6)
fffffa60`03f0d000 fffffa60`03f15000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`03f15000 fffffa60`03f21000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`03f21000 fffffa60`03f39200   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Fri Jan 18 22:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`03f3a000 fffffa60`03f4d000   monitor  monitor.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`03f4d000 fffffa60`03f6f000   luafv    luafv.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`04000000 fffffa60`04009000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`0400b000 fffffa60`041ab680   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Feb 17 00:52:52 2009 (499A7AE4)
fffffa60`041ac000 fffffa60`041e7000   portcls  portcls.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`041e7000 fffffa60`041ec180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`041ed000 fffffa60`041f7000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Fri Jan 18 21:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`041f7000 fffffa60`04200000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 02:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`04206000 fffffa60`0472d000   kl1      kl1.sys      Mon Jul 21 07:33:52 2008 (48849E50)
fffffa60`0472d000 fffffa60`0479a000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`0479a000 fffffa60`047b8000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 18:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`047b8000 fffffa60`047c7000   netbios  netbios.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`047c7000 fffffa60`047e2000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`08007000 fffffa60`080a1000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 18:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`080a1000 fffffa60`080ac000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`00fd0000 fffffa60`00fde000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00fde000 fffffa60`00fea000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`011f7000 fffffa60`011ff000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`02efc000 fffffa60`02f12000   i8042prt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`04000000 fffffa60`0400a000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
0: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`00b9f000 fffffa60`00bf5000   acpi     acpi.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`0472d000 fffffa60`0479a000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`03022000 fffffa60`03099000   alf56a58 alf56a58.SYS Fri Jan 04 05:57:15 2008 (477E3B3B)
fffffa60`080a1000 fffffa60`080ac000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`009ab000 fffffa60`009b3000   atapi    atapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`009b3000 fffffa60`009d7000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffff960`006e0000 fffff960`006f1000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`00d87000 fffffa60`00da3000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`006b4000 fffffa60`00766000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Feb 21 21:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`011cb000 fffffa60`011f7000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00657000 fffffa60`006b4000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`03ef3000 fffffa60`03f01000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`00fc6000 fffffa60`00fd0000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`03e61000 fffffa60`03e7e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`013e8000 fffffa60`013fc000   disk     disk.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`02ed1000 fffffa60`02ef4000   drmk     drmk.sys     Fri Jan 18 23:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`03f0d000 fffffa60`03f15000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`03f01000 fffffa60`03f0d000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:54 2008 (479198A6)
fffffa60`03f15000 fffffa60`03f21000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`02cda000 fffffa60`02db9000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 18:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`0119f000 fffffa60`011cb000   ecache   ecache.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`00dcc000 fffffa60`00dd9000   fdc      fdc.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`009d7000 fffffa60`009eb000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`02eb2000 fffffa60`02ebd000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`00766000 fffffa60`007ac000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`041ed000 fffffa60`041f7000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Fri Jan 18 21:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`01173000 fffffa60`0119f000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`02200000 fffffa60`0220d000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 05:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`0252c000 fffff800`02572000   hal      hal.dll      Fri Jan 18 23:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffffa60`02de5000 fffffa60`02df8000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 15:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`03ea5000 fffffa60`03eb7000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`02ef4000 fffffa60`02efbb80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`03e9c000 fffffa60`03ea5000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`00d2e000 fffffa60`00d41000   intelppm intelppm.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`02e00000 fffffa60`02e0e000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`03eca000 fffffa60`03ed4000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`0060c000 fffffa60`00616000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`04206000 fffffa60`0472d000   kl1      kl1.sys      Mon Jul 21 07:33:52 2008 (48849E50)
fffffa60`02e1c000 fffffa60`02e50000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Jan 18 22:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`00c01000 fffffa60`00c86000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`041e7000 fffffa60`041ec180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`03eb7000 fffffa60`03eca000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 09:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffffa60`03edf000 fffffa60`03ef3000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 09:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffffa60`03f4d000 fffffa60`03f6f000   luafv    luafv.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`00616000 fffffa60`00643000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Fri Jan 18 23:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`03f3a000 fffffa60`03f4d000   monitor  monitor.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`02e0e000 fffffa60`02e1a000   mouclass mouclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`03ed4000 fffffa60`03edf000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`00998000 fffffa60`009ab000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`02f4e000 fffffa60`02f59000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`00bf5000 fffffa60`00bff000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`03099000 fffffa60`030d1000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`00c86000 fffffa60`00cd6000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`02e50000 fffffa60`02e5b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`013d6000 fffffa60`013e8000   mup      mup.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`00e03000 fffffa60`00fc6000   ndis     ndis.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`0315e000 fffffa60`0316a000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`0316a000 fffffa60`0319b000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`02ebd000 fffffa60`02ed1000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`047b8000 fffffa60`047c7000   netbios  netbios.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`02f90000 fffffa60`02fd4000   netbt    netbt.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`00cd6000 fffffa60`00d2e000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`02f59000 fffffa60`02f6a000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`03e55000 fffffa60`03e61000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffff800`02014000 fffff800`0252c000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 02 18:20:17 2009 (49AC93E1)
fffffa60`01206000 fffffa60`0138a000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`041f7000 fffffa60`04200000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 02:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`02cd8000 fffffa60`02cd9180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Mon Aug 17 01:25:07 2009 (4A8913E3)
fffffa60`0220f000 fffffa60`02cd7680   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Mon Aug 17 01:47:02 2009 (4A891906)
fffffa60`0479a000 fffffa60`047b8000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 18:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`03006000 fffffa60`03022000   parport  parport.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`008f2000 fffffa60`00907000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`00b6f000 fffffa60`00b9f000   pci      pci.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00981000 fffffa60`00988000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:38:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`00988000 fffffa60`00998000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`041ac000 fffffa60`041e7000   portcls  portcls.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`00643000 fffffa60`00657000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`009eb000 fffffa60`009f6380   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Fri Feb 02 13:24:22 2007 (45C3AC06)
fffffa60`02f6a000 fffffa60`02f73000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`0313b000 fffffa60`0315e000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`0319b000 fffffa60`031ab000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`031ab000 fffffa60`031c9000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`031c9000 fffffa60`031e1000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`03e07000 fffffa60`03e55000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`04000000 fffffa60`04009000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`02f45000 fffffa60`02f4e000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`007ac000 fffffa60`00800000   RT61     RT61.sys     Thu Jun 30 09:22:54 2005 (42C41C5E)
fffffa60`0400b000 fffffa60`041ab680   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Feb 17 00:52:52 2009 (499A7AE4)
fffffa60`00da3000 fffffa60`00dcc000   Rtlh64   Rtlh64.sys   Fri Jan 25 00:46:50 2008 (4799A1FA)
fffffa60`00b41000 fffffa60`00b6f000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00600000 fffffa60`0060c000   serenum  serenum.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`00dd9000 fffffa60`00df6000   serial   serial.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:41 2008 (47919899)
fffffa60`02fd4000 fffffa60`02fef000   smb      smb.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`013ce000 fffffa60`013d6000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 17:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`08007000 fffffa60`080a1000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 18:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`00a04000 fffffa60`00b38000   sptd     sptd.sys     Wed Mar 05 16:34:27 2008 (47CF3C13)
fffffa60`030d1000 fffffa60`0312e000   storport storport.sys Fri Jan 18 22:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`02e1a000 fffffa60`02e1b480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`01000000 fffffa60`01173000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Aug 14 08:13:02 2009 (4A857EFE)
fffffa60`0312e000 fffffa60`0313b000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Fri Jan 18 22:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`02f73000 fffffa60`02f90000   tdx      tdx.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`031e1000 fffffa60`031f3000   termdd   termdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffff960`004f0000 fffff960`004fa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`00ff6000 fffffa60`00fff000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`00fea000 fffffa60`00ff6000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`02e5b000 fffffa60`02e6b000   umbus    umbus.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`03f21000 fffffa60`03f39200   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Fri Jan 18 22:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`03e7e000 fffffa60`03e9a000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`03e9a000 fffffa60`03e9be00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Fri Jan 18 22:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`02dd4000 fffffa60`02de5000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`02e6b000 fffffa60`02eb2000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`00d41000 fffffa60`00d87000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`02dc8000 fffffa60`02dd4000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`02f12000 fffffa60`02f20000   vga      vga.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`02f20000 fffffa60`02f45000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`00907000 fffffa60`0091b000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`0091b000 fffffa60`00981000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`0138a000 fffffa60`013ce000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`047c7000 fffffa60`047e2000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`02db9000 fffffa60`02dc8000   watchdog watchdog.sys Fri Jan 18 22:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`0080a000 fffffa60`008e4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jan 18 22:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e4000 fffffa60`008f2000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffff960`000b0000 fffff960`00361000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`00b38000 fffffa60`00b41000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:33:45 2008 (479199C9)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`00fd0000 fffffa60`00fde000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00fde000 fffffa60`00fea000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`011f7000 fffffa60`011ff000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`02efc000 fffffa60`02f12000   i8042prt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`04000000 fffffa60`0400a000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
0: kd> lmvm lhidfilt
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`03eb7000 fffffa60`03eca000   LHidFilt   (deferred)             
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\LHidFilt.Sys
    Image name: LHidFilt.Sys
    Timestamp:        Wed Jun 17 09:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
    CheckSum:         00014EDE
    ImageSize:        00013000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
0: kd> lmvm usbaudio
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`03f21000 fffffa60`03f39200   usbaudio   (deferred)             
    Mapped memory image file: c:\symbols\usbaudio.sys\479199D618200\usbaudio.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\usbaudio.sys
    Image name: usbaudio.sys
    Timestamp:        Fri Jan 18 22:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
    CheckSum:         000273F4
    ImageSize:        00018200
    File version:     6.0.6001.18000
    Product version:  6.0.6001.18000
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        2.0 Dll
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     USBAudio.sys
    OriginalFilename: USBAudio.sys
    ProductVersion:   6.0.6001.18000
    FileVersion:      6.0.6001.18000 (longhorn_rtm.080118-1840)
    FileDescription:  USB Audio Class Driver
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
0: kd> lmvm dxgkrnl
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`02cda000 fffffa60`02db9000   dxgkrnl    (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\dxgkrnl.pdb\37E08369123140789892A1701DE126A21\dxgkrnl.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: dxgkrnl.sys
    Mapped memory image file: c:\symbols\dxgkrnl.sys\4893B63Fdf000\dxgkrnl.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
    Image name: dxgkrnl.sys
    Timestamp:        Fri Aug 01 18:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
    CheckSum:         000E5D5E
    ImageSize:        000DF000
    File version:     6.0.6001.18114
    Product version:  6.0.6001.18114
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        3.7 Driver
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     dxgkrnl.sys
    OriginalFilename: dxgkrnl.sys
    ProductVersion:   6.0.6001.18114
    FileVersion:      6.0.6001.18114 (vistasp1_gdr.080801-1507)
    FileDescription:  DirectX Graphics Kernel
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


[/font]
```


----------



## jackmt (Jun 23, 2009)

sorry im not that advanced on computers, but are you saying that the nvlddmkm.sys
is the culprit??

and what do you mean is the video compatible? 
this is my external sound card: behringer UCA202
tells you a little about x64 compatability here: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/behringer-uca202-vista-64-bits-399733/


----------



## jackmt (Jun 23, 2009)

blue screen program-- quoted from dai in another post http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/solved-vista-bsod-on-startup-409500.html

"Re: Vista BSOD on startup 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
run this app and see what it lists

http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/0...h-information/ "


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

My apologies for delays. I am try to get a few things done here - outdoors - before we go up to 104 F.

My only point about the Blue Screen app is that it is wrong in this case. It is very easy to place the blame on a Microsoft driver. The fact is that a Microsoft driver is never to blame unless infection or corruption (difficult in x64) occurs. Even then it is a non-MS source like hardware or 3rd party driver that is the cause. 

I have noticed that your system is crashing every time between 33 - 40 seconds after boot. How are you able to get into normal logon?

I would like for you to enable boot logging. Go into msconfig, boot tab, enable boot logging (check the box), APPLY, OK - then re-start the system.
.
The boot log = c:\windows\ntbtlog.txt - pls get log, zip it & attach to post. 

Also, run SysInternals LoadOrd - Download the loadord.exe file to desktop. RIGHT-click on the loadord.exe icon, "run as admin"

LoardOrd = http://live.sysinternals.com/LoadOrd.exe - copy/paste the output in your next post.

Have you tried rolling back the NVIDIA video drivers?
Were you able to get a new driver for the NIC? Audio?

Regards. . .


jcgriff2

.


----------



## jackmt (Jun 23, 2009)

sysinternals=

```
Boot	WdfLoadGroup	n/a*	Wdf01000	Kernel Mode Driver Frameworks service
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	3	pci	PCI Bus Driver
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	3	sptd	sptd
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	1	ACPI	Microsoft ACPI Driver
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	2*	msisadrv	ISA/EISA Class Driver
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	n/a*	partmgr	Partition Manager
Boot	System Bus Extender	9	volmgr	Volume Manager Driver
Boot	System Bus Extender	10	volmgrx	Dynamic Volume Manager
Boot	System Bus Extender	15	pciide	
Boot	System Bus Extender	n/a*	MountMgr	Mount Point Manager
Boot	SCSI Miniport	33	atapi	IDE Channel
Boot	FSFilter Infrastructure	1	FltMgr	FltMgr
Boot	FSFilter Bottom	n/a*	FileInfo	File Information FS MiniFilter
Boot	Filter	1	CLFS	Common Log (CLFS)
Boot	Filter	n/a*	PxHlpa64	PxHlpa64
Boot	Base	n/a*	KSecDD	
Boot	NDIS Wrapper	n/a*	NDIS	NDIS System Driver
Boot	PNP_TDI	3	Tcpip	@%SystemRoot%\system32\tcpipcfg.dll,-50003
Boot	Pnp Filter*	n/a*	crcdisk	Crcdisk Filter Driver
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	disk	Disk Driver
Boot	PnP Filter*	2*	Ecache	ReadyBoost Caching Driver
Boot	Network*	n/a*	Mup	Mup
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	spldr	Security Processor Loader Driver
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	volsnap	Storage volumes
System	SCSI CDROM Class	3	cdrom	CD-ROM Driver
System	Boot file system	n/a*	Fs_Rec	
System	Base	1	Null	
System	Keyboard Port	5	kbdhid	Keyboard HID Driver
System	Keyboard Port	6	i8042prt	i8042 Keyboard and PS/2 Mouse Port Driver
System	Pointer Class	2	mouclass	Mouse Class Driver
System	Keyboard Class	2	kbdclass	Keyboard Class Driver
System	Video Save	1	VgaSave	
System	Video Save	n/a*	RDPCDD	RDPCDD
System	Video Save	n/a*	RDPENCDD	RDP Encoder Mirror Driver
System	File system	n/a*	Msfs	
System	File system	n/a*	Npfs	
System	Streams Drivers	1	RasAcd	Remote Access Auto Connection Driver
System	PNP_TDI	4	tdx	@%SystemRoot%\system32\tcpipcfg.dll,-50004
System	PNP_TDI	87	netbt	NETBT
System	PNP_TDI	9	Smb	@%SystemRoot%\system32\tcpipcfg.dll,-50005
System	PNP_TDI	n/a*	AFD	Ancilliary Function Driver for Winsock
System	PNP_TDI	13*	kl1	kl1
System	NDIS	17	PSched	@%SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\pacer.sys,-101
System	NetBIOSGroup	2	NetBIOS	NetBIOS Interface
System	Extended base	14	Serial	Serial port driver
System	Extended Base	n/a*	StarOpen	
System	Network*	n/a*	DfsC	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\dfsc.sys,-101
System	n/a*	n/a*	nsiproxy	NSI proxy service
System	Network*	4*	rdbss	Redirected Buffering Sub Sysytem
System	n/a*	n/a*	TermDD	Terminal Device Driver
System	n/a*	n/a*	Wanarpv6	Remote Access IPv6 ARP Driver
Automatic	FSFilter Virtualization	n/a*	luafv	UAC File Virtualization
Automatic	Video	n/a*	nvsvc	NVIDIA Display Driver Service
Automatic	COM Infrastructure	n/a*	DcomLaunch	@oleres.dll,-5012
Automatic	COM Infrastructure	n/a*	RpcSs	@oleres.dll,-5010
Automatic	COM Infrastructure	n/a*	WinDefend	@%ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MsMpRes.dll,-103
Automatic	Event Log	n/a*	Eventlog	@%SystemRoot%\system32\wevtsvc.dll,-200
Automatic	AudioGroup	n/a*	AudioEndpointBuilder	@%SystemRoot%\system32\audiosrv.dll,-204
Automatic	AudioGroup	n/a*	AudioSrv	@%SystemRoot%\system32\audiosrv.dll,-200
Automatic	ProfSvc_Group	n/a*	gpsvc	@gpapi.dll,-112
Automatic	profsvc_group	n/a*	ProfSvc	@%systemroot%\system32\profsvc.dll,-300
Automatic	ProfSvc_Group	n/a*	SENS	@%SystemRoot%\system32\Sens.dll,-200
Automatic	ProfSvc_Group	n/a*	slsvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101
Automatic	ProfSvc_Group	n/a*	Themes	@%SystemRoot%\System32\shsvcs.dll,-8192
Automatic	UIGroup	n/a*	UxSms	@%SystemRoot%\system32\dwm.exe,-2000
Automatic	MS_WindowsLocalValidation	n/a*	SamSs	@%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1
Automatic	PlugPlay	n/a*	PlugPlay	@%SystemRoot%\system32\umpnpmgr.dll,-100
Automatic	PlugPlay	n/a*	TabletInputService	@%SystemRoot%\system32\TabSvc.dll,-100
Automatic	PlugPlay	n/a*	wudfsvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\wudfsvc.dll,-1000
Automatic	NDIS	14	rspndr	Link-Layer Topology Discovery Responder
Automatic	NDIS	15	lltdio	Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper I/O Driver
Automatic	TDI	n/a*	Dhcp	@%SystemRoot%\system32\dhcpcsvc.dll,-100
Automatic	TDI	n/a*	Dnscache	@%SystemRoot%\System32\dnsapi.dll,-101
Automatic	TDI	n/a*	lmhosts	@%SystemRoot%\system32\lmhsvc.dll,-101
Automatic	TDI	n/a*	Wlansvc	@%SystemRoot%\System32\wlansvc.dll,-257
Automatic	ShellSvcGroup	n/a*	ShellHWDetection	@%SystemRoot%\System32\shsvcs.dll,-12288
Automatic	SchedulerGroup	n/a*	Schedule	@%SystemRoot%\system32\schedsvc.dll,-100
Automatic	SpoolerGroup	n/a*	Spooler	@%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1
Automatic	NetworkProvider	n/a*	BFE	@%SystemRoot%\system32\bfe.dll,-1001
Automatic	NetworkProvider	n/a*	Browser	@%systemroot%\system32\browser.dll,-100
Automatic	NetworkProvider	n/a*	LanmanWorkstation	@%systemroot%\system32\wkssvc.dll,-100
Automatic	NetworkProvider	n/a*	MpsSvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\FirewallAPI.dll,-23090
Automatic	NetworkProvider	n/a*	WebClient	@%systemroot%\system32\webclnt.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	AeLookupSvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\aelupsvc.dll,-1
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	Apple Mobile Device	Apple Mobile Device
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	BITS	@%SystemRoot%\system32\qmgr.dll,-1000
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	Bonjour Service	Bonjour Service
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	CryptSvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\cryptsvc.dll,-1001
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	DPS	@%systemroot%\system32\dps.dll,-500
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	ehstart	@%SystemRoot%\ehome\ehstart.dll,-101
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	EMDMgmt	@%SystemRoot%\system32\emdmgmt.dll,-1000
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	EventSystem	@comres.dll,-2450
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	FDResPub	@%systemroot%\system32\fdrespub.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	gupdate1c9d4b9293bcd46	Google Update Service (gupdate1c9d4b9293bcd46)
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	hidserv	@%SystemRoot%\System32\hidserv.dll,-101
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	hpqddsvc	HP CUE DeviceDiscovery Service
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	IKEEXT	@%SystemRoot%\system32\ikeext.dll,-501
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	IpFilterDriver	@%systemroot%\system32\rascfg.dll,-32013
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	iphlpsvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\iphlpsvc.dll,-200
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	KtmRm	@comres.dll,-2946
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	LanmanServer	@%systemroot%\system32\srvsvc.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	MMCSS	@%systemroot%\system32\mmcss.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	netprofm	@%SystemRoot%\system32\netprof.dll,-246
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	NlaSvc	@%SystemRoot%\System32\nlasvc.dll,-1
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	nsi	@%SystemRoot%\system32\nsisvc.dll,-200
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	PcaSvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\pcasvc.dll,-1
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	PEAUTH	PEAUTH
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	PolicyAgent	@%SystemRoot%\System32\polstore.dll,-5010
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	secdrv	Security Driver
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	seclogon	@%SystemRoot%\system32\seclogon.dll,-7001
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	Stereo Service	NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	stisvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\wiaservc.dll,-9
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	SysMain	@%SystemRoot%\system32\sysmain.dll,-1000
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	TBS	@%SystemRoot%\system32\tbssvc.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	tcpipreg	TCP/IP Registry Compatibility
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	TermService	@%SystemRoot%\System32\termsrv.dll,-268
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	TrkWks	@%SystemRoot%\system32\trkwks.dll,-1
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	W32Time	@%SystemRoot%\system32\w32time.dll,-200
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	WerSvc	@%SystemRoot%\System32\wersvc.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	Winmgmt	@%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmisvc.dll,-205
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	WPDBusEnum	@%SystemRoot%\system32\wpdbusenum.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	wscsvc	@%SystemRoot%\System32\wscsvc.dll,-200
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	WSearch	@%systemroot%\system32\SearchIndexer.exe,-103
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	wuauserv	@%systemroot%\system32\wuaueng.dll,-105
```

yep updated audio drivers successfully
havnt rolled back drivers... annoys me that id be running my newish rig on old drivers tbh.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

jackmt said:


> o sorry the usb wifi defice is my keyboard and mouse
> 
> iv got two usb devices
> speaker external sound card (which there is no driver for vista 64 bit)
> ...


Hi again - 

The above sentence in red is the reason that I mentioned incompatibility with x64. Then I went on to ask about the video simply because you said that you have installed it 100s of times and have had 103 BSODs. Something happened here starting in April then went dormant only to come back out and BSOD 100 times in 3 months.


More items of interest - this is the #1 most active file in your system - 

```
C:\Users\Jack\Downloads\Mr SnoWman - 
Its Cold Outside Mix - December 08 .mp3
```


`



jcgriff2 said:


> The NIC driver that needs to be updated is not Realtek, rahter it is Ralink.
> 
> See if the driver is here for your device - http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=1
> 
> ...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

```
sysinternals=
Boot	WdfLoadGroup	n/a*	Wdf01000	Kernel Mode Driver Frameworks service
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	3	pci	PCI Bus Driver
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	3	sptd	sptd
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	1	ACPI	Microsoft ACPI Driver
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	2*	msisadrv	ISA/EISA Class Driver
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	n/a*	partmgr	Partition Manager
Boot	System Bus Extender	9	volmgr	Volume Manager Driver
Boot	System Bus Extender	10	volmgrx	Dynamic Volume Manager
Boot	System Bus Extender	15	pciide	
Boot	System Bus Extender	n/a*	MountMgr	Mount Point Manager
Boot	SCSI Miniport	33	atapi	IDE Channel
Boot	FSFilter Infrastructure	1	FltMgr	FltMgr
Boot	FSFilter Bottom	n/a*	FileInfo	File Information FS MiniFilter
Boot	Filter	1	CLFS	Common Log (CLFS)
Boot	Filter	n/a*	PxHlpa64	PxHlpa64
Boot	Base	n/a*	KSecDD	
Boot	NDIS Wrapper	n/a*	NDIS	NDIS System Driver
Boot	PNP_TDI	3	Tcpip	@%SystemRoot%\system32\tcpipcfg.dll,-50003
Boot	Pnp Filter*	n/a*	crcdisk	Crcdisk Filter Driver
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	disk	Disk Driver
Boot	PnP Filter*	2*	Ecache	ReadyBoost Caching Driver
Boot	Network*	n/a*	Mup	Mup
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	spldr	Security Processor Loader Driver
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	volsnap	Storage volumes
System	SCSI CDROM Class	3	cdrom	CD-ROM Driver
System	Boot file system	n/a*	Fs_Rec	
System	Base	1	Null	
System	Keyboard Port	5	kbdhid	Keyboard HID Driver
System	Keyboard Port	6	i8042prt	i8042 Keyboard and PS/2 Mouse Port Driver
System	Pointer Class	2	mouclass	Mouse Class Driver
System	Keyboard Class	2	kbdclass	Keyboard Class Driver
System	Video Save	1	VgaSave	
System	Video Save	n/a*	RDPCDD	RDPCDD
System	Video Save	n/a*	RDPENCDD	RDP Encoder Mirror Driver
System	File system	n/a*	Msfs	
System	File system	n/a*	Npfs	
System	Streams Drivers	1	RasAcd	Remote Access Auto Connection Driver
System	PNP_TDI	4	tdx	@%SystemRoot%\system32\tcpipcfg.dll,-50004
System	PNP_TDI	87	netbt	NETBT
System	PNP_TDI	9	Smb	@%SystemRoot%\system32\tcpipcfg.dll,-50005
System	PNP_TDI	n/a*	AFD	Ancilliary Function Driver for Winsock
System	PNP_TDI	13*	kl1	kl1
System	NDIS	17	PSched	@%SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\pacer.sys,-101
System	NetBIOSGroup	2	NetBIOS	NetBIOS Interface
System	Extended base	14	Serial	Serial port driver
System	Extended Base	n/a*	StarOpen	
System	Network*	n/a*	DfsC	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\dfsc.sys,-101
System	n/a*	n/a*	nsiproxy	NSI proxy service
System	Network*	4*	rdbss	Redirected Buffering Sub Sysytem
System	n/a*	n/a*	TermDD	Terminal Device Driver
System	n/a*	n/a*	Wanarpv6	Remote Access IPv6 ARP Driver
Automatic	FSFilter Virtualization	n/a*	luafv	UAC File Virtualization
Automatic	Video	n/a*	nvsvc	NVIDIA Display Driver Service
Automatic	COM Infrastructure	n/a*	DcomLaunch	@oleres.dll,-5012
Automatic	COM Infrastructure	n/a*	RpcSs	@oleres.dll,-5010
Automatic	COM Infrastructure	n/a*	WinDefend	@%ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MsMpRes.dll,-103
Automatic	Event Log	n/a*	Eventlog	@%SystemRoot%\system32\wevtsvc.dll,-200
Automatic	AudioGroup	n/a*	AudioEndpointBuilder	@%SystemRoot%\system32\audiosrv.dll,-204
Automatic	AudioGroup	n/a*	AudioSrv	@%SystemRoot%\system32\audiosrv.dll,-200
Automatic	ProfSvc_Group	n/a*	gpsvc	@gpapi.dll,-112
Automatic	profsvc_group	n/a*	ProfSvc	@%systemroot%\system32\profsvc.dll,-300
Automatic	ProfSvc_Group	n/a*	SENS	@%SystemRoot%\system32\Sens.dll,-200
Automatic	ProfSvc_Group	n/a*	slsvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101
Automatic	ProfSvc_Group	n/a*	Themes	@%SystemRoot%\System32\shsvcs.dll,-8192
Automatic	UIGroup	n/a*	UxSms	@%SystemRoot%\system32\dwm.exe,-2000
Automatic	MS_WindowsLocalValidation	n/a*	SamSs	@%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1
Automatic	PlugPlay	n/a*	PlugPlay	@%SystemRoot%\system32\umpnpmgr.dll,-100
Automatic	PlugPlay	n/a*	TabletInputService	@%SystemRoot%\system32\TabSvc.dll,-100
Automatic	PlugPlay	n/a*	wudfsvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\wudfsvc.dll,-1000
Automatic	NDIS	14	rspndr	Link-Layer Topology Discovery Responder
Automatic	NDIS	15	lltdio	Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper I/O Driver
Automatic	TDI	n/a*	Dhcp	@%SystemRoot%\system32\dhcpcsvc.dll,-100
Automatic	TDI	n/a*	Dnscache	@%SystemRoot%\System32\dnsapi.dll,-101
Automatic	TDI	n/a*	lmhosts	@%SystemRoot%\system32\lmhsvc.dll,-101
Automatic	TDI	n/a*	Wlansvc	@%SystemRoot%\System32\wlansvc.dll,-257
Automatic	ShellSvcGroup	n/a*	ShellHWDetection	@%SystemRoot%\System32\shsvcs.dll,-12288
Automatic	SchedulerGroup	n/a*	Schedule	@%SystemRoot%\system32\schedsvc.dll,-100
Automatic	SpoolerGroup	n/a*	Spooler	@%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1
Automatic	NetworkProvider	n/a*	BFE	@%SystemRoot%\system32\bfe.dll,-1001
Automatic	NetworkProvider	n/a*	Browser	@%systemroot%\system32\browser.dll,-100
Automatic	NetworkProvider	n/a*	LanmanWorkstation	@%systemroot%\system32\wkssvc.dll,-100
Automatic	NetworkProvider	n/a*	MpsSvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\FirewallAPI.dll,-23090
Automatic	NetworkProvider	n/a*	WebClient	@%systemroot%\system32\webclnt.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	AeLookupSvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\aelupsvc.dll,-1
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	Apple Mobile Device	Apple Mobile Device
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	BITS	@%SystemRoot%\system32\qmgr.dll,-1000
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	Bonjour Service	Bonjour Service
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	CryptSvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\cryptsvc.dll,-1001
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	DPS	@%systemroot%\system32\dps.dll,-500
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	ehstart	@%SystemRoot%\ehome\ehstart.dll,-101
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	EMDMgmt	@%SystemRoot%\system32\emdmgmt.dll,-1000
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	EventSystem	@comres.dll,-2450
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	FDResPub	@%systemroot%\system32\fdrespub.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	gupdate1c9d4b9293bcd46	Google Update Service (gupdate1c9d4b9293bcd46)
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	hidserv	@%SystemRoot%\System32\hidserv.dll,-101
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	hpqddsvc	HP CUE DeviceDiscovery Service
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	IKEEXT	@%SystemRoot%\system32\ikeext.dll,-501
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	IpFilterDriver	@%systemroot%\system32\rascfg.dll,-32013
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	iphlpsvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\iphlpsvc.dll,-200
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	KtmRm	@comres.dll,-2946
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	LanmanServer	@%systemroot%\system32\srvsvc.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	MMCSS	@%systemroot%\system32\mmcss.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	netprofm	@%SystemRoot%\system32\netprof.dll,-246
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	NlaSvc	@%SystemRoot%\System32\nlasvc.dll,-1
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	nsi	@%SystemRoot%\system32\nsisvc.dll,-200
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	PcaSvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\pcasvc.dll,-1
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	PEAUTH	PEAUTH
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	PolicyAgent	@%SystemRoot%\System32\polstore.dll,-5010
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	secdrv	Security Driver
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	seclogon	@%SystemRoot%\system32\seclogon.dll,-7001
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	Stereo Service	NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	stisvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\wiaservc.dll,-9
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	SysMain	@%SystemRoot%\system32\sysmain.dll,-1000
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	TBS	@%SystemRoot%\system32\tbssvc.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	tcpipreg	TCP/IP Registry Compatibility
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	TermService	@%SystemRoot%\System32\termsrv.dll,-268
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	TrkWks	@%SystemRoot%\system32\trkwks.dll,-1
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	W32Time	@%SystemRoot%\system32\w32time.dll,-200
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	WerSvc	@%SystemRoot%\System32\wersvc.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	Winmgmt	@%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmisvc.dll,-205
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	WPDBusEnum	@%SystemRoot%\system32\wpdbusenum.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	wscsvc	@%SystemRoot%\System32\wscsvc.dll,-200
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	WSearch	@%systemroot%\system32\SearchIndexer.exe,-103
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	wuauserv	@%systemroot%\system32\wuaueng.dll,-105
```



> yep updated audio drivers successfully
> *havnt rolled back drivers... annoys me that id be running my newish rig on old drivers tbh*.


..... then why no Vista SP2 ?

jcgriff2


`

`
.

EDIT:   Look who is at he top in slot #3 of LoadOrd - 


```
Boot	WdfLoadGroup	n/a*	Wdf01000	Kernel Mode Driver Frameworks service
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	3	pci	PCI Bus Driver
[COLOR=Red]Boot	Boot Bus Extender	3	sptd	sptd[/COLOR]
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	1	ACPI	Microsoft ACPI Driver
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	2*	msisadrv	ISA/EISA Class Driver
```

That would be Deamon Tools. Disable it. . .

```
[font=lucida console]
[FONT=Lucida Console]
[COLOR=red]HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Sptd[/COLOR]
    Type    REG_DWORD    0x1
    [COLOR=Blue]Start  [/COLOR]  REG_DWORD    [COLOR=blue]0x0[/COLOR]
    ErrorControl    REG_DWORD    0x1
    ImagePath    REG_EXPAND_SZ    System32\Drivers\sptd.sys
    DisplayName    REG_SZ    sptd
    Group    REG_SZ    Boot Bus Extender
    Tag    REG_DWORD    0x3

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Sptd\Cfg
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Sptd\Enum[/font]
[/font]
```
Go to REGEDIT, maneuver to the key in red, locate "Start", 2x-click on it, change the *0* to *4*. 

Re-boot.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jackmt (Jun 23, 2009)

that is a very good point 
what do you reckon i should back date to, how far?

Rite changed the regedit


----------



## jackmt (Jun 23, 2009)

ok just seen the previous post before the last, ralink is my wireless network card... will see what i can do


----------



## jackmt (Jun 23, 2009)

ok - Its Cold Outside Mix - December 08 .mp3 file is a song that i listen to quite often  nothing sinister there.

and after all that confusion (me being noobish) i have updated ralink and my wireless card is now up to date


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad to hear the wifi is up to date and that you know of the file being accessed so often.

Need additional REGEDIT work to take out another problematic driver - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Event[]:
  Description: 
\SystemRoot\SysWow64\Drivers\[COLOR=Red]StarOpen.SYS[/COLOR] has been blocked from loading due to 
incompatibility with this system. Please contact your software vendor for a compatible version of the driver.
[/FONT]
```
Go to HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\StarOpen

- same as before - change the "Start" # to a "4" 

Any new BSODs?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jackmt (Jun 23, 2009)

hey 
changed the regedit 

yep got another BSOD when i started up this morning
this is what happens =
i turn on computer
gets passed bios-motherboard logo screen- then after the first windows startup screen (shown in the link), it holds a black screen for 15 seconds and then the blue screen appears.
the computer restarts and it doesnt crash.

http://th03.deviantart.net/fs14/300W/i/2007/009/c/2/Windows_Vista_Logo_Wallpaper_by_B_SignLayout.jpg


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

So it is only a "1st-time" crash -- everytime?

Please follow instructions - http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

Make sure TSF_Vista_Support folder in Docs is deleted or renamed to make room for new one.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jackmt (Jun 23, 2009)

ok here are the TSF vista folders split up into three

the perfmon file is named... htlm.htlm (yep sorry rubbish title)


----------



## jackmt (Jun 23, 2009)

final one


----------

